# For KMan......Tissier demo from 2009.



## Spinedoc (Mar 13, 2015)

This is one of the better Aikido demos I've seen. A little telegraphing as it is a demo after all, but still a good video.


----------



## K-man (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a lot of respect for Christian Tissier. It's guys like him that make you wish that you started training much earlier than you did. Thank you for posting.


----------

